# Sleeping arrangements



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

Our puppy will be coming home next month at 8 weeks old.  I am thinking ahead to how we will handle sleeping arrangements and would love some advice. 

During the day, his crate will be in our family room/kitchen area on the main floor of our house. Will it be ok to tuck him in there to sleep at night when we go upstairs to our bedrooms? I will use a baby monitor at night so I can hear him when he wakes to potty. 

My youngest son and I are allergic to dogs, but we've been spending time with different Havanese and haven't had any issues. Even so, I think it will be best to keep the puppy/dog out of the bedrooms (also recommended by our allergist).

Don't get me wrong... I would love nothing more than to have him snuggled in my bed (once he's potty trained!), but I can also see the benefit of our sleeping quarters being dog-free zones.

My concern, of course, is the puppy's well-being. I know that Havanese really like to be near their people, and I don't want him to suffer any emotional harm. If it's a matter of a few rough nights until he gets used to things, that's fine. But if it's going to be a problem that causes anxiety, I'll find another option.

We could put his crate in the area outside our bedrooms, but he still wouldn't be "with" anyone during the night. 

Ultimately, I could put him in my room, but I'd prefer not to unless it's absolutely necessary. 

What are your thoughts? Is this something that is individual by the pup? I know that I will be so in love with him that I'll be incapable of figuring this out if I wait until he's here (says the mom who slept, sitting up in a rocking chair, every night for four months with a colicky baby in her arms).

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Good thing you weren't allergic to your baby. lol (I just had to throw that in there for fun, you know???) 8 weeks is pretty young to be alone for a puppy. I got our Hav at 11 1/2 weeks and we planned on keeping him in the kitchen which was gated and had puppy pads and his crate. The kitchen is right next to the master bedroom. The first night was quiet. The 2nd night there was some wimpering, but by the 3rd night, the howling started in full mode!!! (And not just for a little while either!) He was NOT going to be alone another minute and certainly let us know it!!! Needless, to say, we caved that night and ever since, he has been in bed with us.......usually curled at the foot of the bed in between hubby and me and we love it. Never had an accident either and can go from 9:30 pm to 7:30 am without any problems.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Quincy has been home with us for almost two weeks now. We brought him home when he was just over ten weeks old. I bring his crate into the bedroom every night and put it on my side of the bed with the crate door open, pee pads just outside the door and a barrier so he can't get out of a certain space. His crate goes back into the living room in the morning, for the day. Ultimately, I would like for him to sleep in our bed or a smaller crate/bed in the bedroom. They really are very social dogs and love to be with their humans. I guess it's personal preference, but I prefer for him to be with us as much as possible.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm sure there are a bunch of people on here who have done this successfully so hopefully some of them will chime in with some tips. I think some dogs even prefer it.

Mine sleeps with me so I'm no help. I do have asthma and pet allergies, but he sleeps with me with no problem. For us, it's his very favourite time and I do think he counts it as part of our "quality time".


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi has slept down stairs in his ex-pen with crate attached since we first brought him home 3 years ago. For the first two weeks, my son and I alternated sleeping on the couch near him, just to be a comforting presence. From that point on, he has slept downstairs and we sleep up. By now, he WANTS to sleep in his crate. He comes up and snuggles with us in the evening, but then he ASKS to be taken down to bed.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Ted also sleeps in his open crate which is in his pen in the kitchen.There is a pee pad in it but he never uses it. He goes outside. Like I have mentioned before, I really think he prefers the cool tile floor to my warmer,carpeted room. He really doesn't like the heat! If he wants to sleep with us its ok but right now he is so tiny, I wouldn't sleep all night thinking he might fall off the bed.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I brought Emmie home at 11 weeks and she sleeps in a crate (door closed) on the floor by my bed. I've been very lucky because she has slept through the night since I got her and she's never had an accident in her crate. I have allergies and I've not had any problems with her being in my bedroom. During the day, she hangs out in her playpen or on the hardwood floor in the living room or on the tile floor in the kitchen or bathroom - always near me of course.  And her potty training has been going great - she loves going on the grass in our neighborhood (we're in an urban environment), so she very rarely uses her pee pad indoors because she goes outside so frequently. I'm also glad I've crate-trained her because it makes it very easy to travel with her.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I would make sure you get up in the night and give him a potty break (set alarm), with out his request.
This way you know he went peeps/poops, meaning without using the baby monitor to have him alert you, he should get the break anyway.
That first night may be hard for him, being away from his lttermates, it might be a good idea to have the crate in your room.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

i would leave him in his crate but make sure you can hear if he wakes to go out. fairly quickly you should be able to get into a routine where you take him out late at night just before you go to bed (say midnight) and then an early morning trip out (at 6am or so). For now you'll probably have to go out at least once during the night. As long as you hear him asking to go out it's okay; worst thing is to force him to mess his crate. It's good for them to get used to being alone in the crate. Mine hates being out of my sight, the only exception being if she's in her own crate. AS a puppy i had to cover the crate with a blanket before she would calm down; she doesn't need the blanket. It's great for travelling as the crate is always there for her.

As for the allergies. I have quite severe allergies to dogs. My labradoodle doesn't bother me at all. My havanese puppy really bothered me when i first got her but now she doesn't bother me at all. I agree that keeping the puppy out of your son's room for now is a very good idea. Also good to give the puppy a bath when you first bring him home to remove all the dander on his coat. They seem to produce a bit more dander when they are young. I also find a good coat conditioner decreases dander significantly. Also, get the puppy used to combing the coat at a very early age. I comb her daily (usually outside) which gets rid of any loose hairs and dander. Try to discourage licking because many of us are allergic to the saliva. Also teach your son to wash his hands after handling the dog so he doesn't inadvertantly touch his eyes or face and trigger an allergic reaction.


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

I agree that keeping the puppy out of your son's room for now is a very good idea. Also good to give the puppy a bath when you first bring him home to remove all the dander on his coat. They seem to produce a bit more dander when they are young. I also find a good coat conditioner decreases dander significantly. Also, get the puppy used to combing the coat at a very early age. I comb her daily (usually outside) which gets rid of any loose hairs and dander. Try to discourage licking because many of us are allergic to the saliva. Also teach your son to wash his hands after handling the dog so he doesn't inadvertantly touch his eyes or face and trigger an allergic reaction.[/quote]

Tuss, Good advise!
The saliva is a big allergy trigger and cute puppy kisses are a no no for people that are allergic to dogs like you and me.
ECF,
Tell your vet about the allergies. Charlys vets told me puppies tend to get dry skin and recommend drops of fishoil in her food. It also helped with her coat and is a antioxidant.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

8 weeks is very young for these pups... I hope you can figure out something that works for all of you! Please keep in mind that your pup will be comparable to a little baby... who needs and thrives on your love!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> Kodi has slept down stairs in his ex-pen with crate attached since we first brought him home 3 years ago. For the first two weeks, my son and I alternated sleeping on the couch near him, just to be a comforting presence. From that point on, he has slept downstairs and we sleep up. By now, he WANTS to sleep in his crate. He comes up and snuggles with us in the evening, but then he ASKS to be taken down to bed.


I've actually wondered if sleeping with/without affects the bond between me and Charley. He was sleeping with me for a while but then there was an "accident" and I haven't had him in the bed since. Sounds crazy but will he love me less or be unhappy either sleeping downstairs or in his crate by the bed? I'm wondering what the best option is. I read your message about not depriving doggie of water and since then, I have been concerned.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I put Charley in his crate on a chair next to the bed when he first came home. He had already slept in a crate and so he was used to it but I think it's good especially when your puppy first comes home to keep him as close to you as you can. I'm allergic to shedding dogs as well but have absolutely no problem with Charley. Anyway, since he's just left his own little family, it's even more important that he's near you his new family.


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your feedback! It sounds like the general consensus is to let the puppy sleep close to us, as I expected. But I'm glad to hear some of you have had success with your dog sleeping in another room. We will probably put him in his crate in the family room at bedtime and sleep near him on the couch for a few (?) nights. Then we'll try sleeping upstairs with him downstairs and see how it goes. I'm thinking it will be much easier to bring him into our room than it will be to move him out if it's not working!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Sleeping*



Ecf1216 said:


> Thank you all so much for your feedback! It sounds like the general consensus is to let the puppy sleep close to us, as I expected. But I'm glad to hear some of you have had success with your dog sleeping in another room. We will probably put him in his crate in the family room at bedtime and sleep near him on the couch for a few (?) nights. Then we'll try sleeping upstairs with him downstairs and see how it goes. I'm thinking it will be much easier to bring him into our room than it will be to move him out if it's not working!


I think with these puppys its up to the puppy. Ted loves his pen in the kitchen. I have an open crate with a pad thats covered in a pillowcase since its hot. I also have a pad right outside of it for him to lounge on and then he also has the cool tile floor. The pen is right in my kitchen/family room so he is where everone is all day. He has slept through the night til about 5:30 everynight except for the first when I tried him in the crate beside me. If it were cold it may be a whole different ballgame. For now he is very content to be in there.(he has definately bonded with me too, follows me everywhere I go including the bathroom!)


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

I bought a second crate for my bedroom and Benny sleeps up there. He slept great right from the beginning (8 weeks). Now, at 5 months, he is still in there - happy as can be


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

lise said:


> Ted also sleeps in his open crate which is in his pen in the kitchen.There is a pee pad in it but he never uses it. He goes outside. Like I have mentioned before, I really think he prefers the cool tile floor to my warmer,carpeted room. He really doesn't like the heat! If he wants to sleep with us its ok but right now he is so tiny, I wouldn't sleep all night thinking he might fall off the bed.


Ted is so adorable. Is that him on a pile of oranges?? So cute.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Fake lemons


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

lol!


----------

